# HELP!!! Car running super rich....



## TopLevelSE-R (Apr 17, 2003)

OK, I just got my first SE-R, its a 92 and its awesome. But its running super rich for some reason, it has 144k miles on it, I replaced the plugs, wires, o2, fuel filter, oil change, cap and rotor, and pcv valve. It failed emissions here in Ohio with a brand new cat on it. Now that I have about 400 miles on the new cat, the car is very very slow, like to the point that I dont think I could get it to redline in 2nd gear, so im pretty sure that the cat is already clogged. Im going to pull that off today and look at it. Im also throwing a 21 ignition signal code, and when I go into the o2 sensor mode on the diagnostics, it just stays at rich, it never adjusts at all.... Any ideas? Im becoming frustrated and I really need to get this thing to pass emissions. Thanks in advance for any help!!!


----------



## SeenSense (Jun 16, 2002)

check the thermostat


----------



## TopLevelSE-R (Apr 17, 2003)

OK, well, the problem was the cat, it was completely melted into a solid mass....... so I gutted it and it pulls hard to redline now. And as far as the timing, it was set at 0 deg. , so I put it at 16 deg and it pulls even harder now!!! But it is unfortunately running very rich still...... Any ideas???

Also checked the themostat and its fine.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2003)

Are you getting a "check engine" light?
How do you know you're running so rich? Smell? Black smoke?


----------



## TopLevelSE-R (Apr 17, 2003)

No check engine light, I pulled the codes from the ECU as well, and there are none, but yes, it smells very very rich, and there is black soot all over the bumper by the exhaust......


----------



## kibitok (Jan 16, 2004)

*Just a thought!*

Hello!
Had the same problem with my GA13(DS) with a Bosch Carb. so I recently fitted a refurbished distributor, cables(new) and carbrettor and it now produces no black smoke or soot at all and has more power now than when i bought it 2 years ago. you might need to take a look at your injectors. Seems my jets in the old carb were worn through causing it to flood the engine. Fuel milage is now double what it was.


----------



## RED_DET (Jan 5, 2003)

Reground your MAF. With Key On Engine Off, take a volt meter and plug the positive end on the middle plug of the MAF wire(normally white) and the negative to the ground on the battery. Should be 9mV(.009) or less. If not you need to reground your MAF. www.se-r.net has a right up about regrounding.


----------



## thumpyls (Apr 23, 2004)

*Rich*

TRY THE STEPS FOR THE MAF...IF SO USE HIGHER GRADE GAS AND USE BETTER OIL LIKE ROYAL PURPLE..ALSO USE SOME TYPE OF INJECTOR CLEANING AGENT FROM A LOCAL JIFFY LUBE..IT WORKED FOR ME :cheers:


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

TopLevelSE-R said:


> OK, I just got my first SE-R, its a 92 and its awesome. But its running super rich for some reason, it has 144k miles on it, I replaced the plugs, wires, o2, fuel filter, oil change, cap and rotor, and pcv valve. It failed emissions here in Ohio with a brand new cat on it. Now that I have about 400 miles on the new cat, the car is very very slow, like to the point that I dont think I could get it to redline in 2nd gear, so im pretty sure that the cat is already clogged. Im going to pull that off today and look at it. Im also throwing a 21 ignition signal code, and when I go into the o2 sensor mode on the diagnostics, it just stays at rich, it never adjusts at all.... Any ideas? Im becoming frustrated and I really need to get this thing to pass emissions. Thanks in advance for any help!!!


The reason why the cat melted was the car is too rich, with raw fuel going into the CAT, you will melt this one, if you don't get it fixed. Rich conditions will melt it. O2 is OK? MAF is the first thing. I would run the Nissan Consult to see what the codes reveal. You could have leaking injectors that you may not see on vltage readings. The coil could be weak and that is what was wrong on mine. Get a good coil and check that also. It may be the issue. Rebuild the MAF harness if the pins are corroded. Also, the Distributor pickup. The crank angle sensor goes out on these at high miles, its built into the distributor. 
CHECK that COIL first!!!!!!!!!!!!! Weak coils= rich engines.


----------



## swfunhog (Dec 15, 2009)

i had the same problem with my 91 2.0 NX. it was a bad lower o ring on the fuel injector. casing fuel to pour in the cyl all the time. made some smoke loss of power and ran rough. the o ring cost me about 1 dollar. you need to be carefull reinstalling the injector. do NOT pop it with a mallet it tears the ring. use injector assembly lube and work it in carefully.


----------

